# Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!



## TKprofi (23 August 2007)

wieder eimal ein [ edit]  der für die Anmeldung bei seinem dubiosen Umfragendienst Dumme sucht. Betreiber ist die ASK AG in der schönen Schweiz. Auf der Website war mich mich nicht ersichtlich, das die Profilerstellung günstige 99€ kosten, aber man ja durch Teilnahme an Umfragen viel Geld erhalten! DIe 99€ sind gaaaanz klein in den AGB versteckt.

aus Presseanzeiger.de
http://open.pressnetwork.de/stories/wirtschaft-finanzen/9218.html

_aus urheberrechlichen Gründen Fullquote durch Link ersetzt modinfo _

Ich vermittel selber Teilnehmer für Marktforschungsstudien und Probanden für Produkt-Tests. Bei mir kostet die Profilerstellung weder 99,- noch mache ich keine falschen Versprechen. Es gibt für Teilnahme an sog. Gruppendiskussionen bei renommierten Marktforschungsinstituten ca. 30-50€ für die Teilnahme.

WIe schauen mal wann die ersten [ edit]  hier aufschlagen....... :wall:


----------



## TKprofi (23 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

hier schonmal eine Liste von Dummen die sich bei Umfragen Scout registriert haben, diese Liste fand ich zufällig öffentlich zugänglich  :

[noparse]http://www.umfragenscout.com/sitemap.php?id=53[/noparse]


----------



## conair2004 (25 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Wer ist so dumm und meldet sich da an???
Ich bezahle doch keine 99€ dafür-Allein schon der Preis ist [.....].

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## TKprofi (27 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

@conair:

genug anscheinend, die sich von den angeblichen Verdiensten blenden lassen.....-


----------



## itsmee38 (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Nein ! Ihr seit die Dummen..
Ihr wisst nicht wie diese Firma arbeitet...

Da war nichts von ABG's mit 99.- Euro...


Das ganze läuft so ab..

Jemand schenkt dir einen Porsche und sogar eine Schenkungsurkunde noch dazu.
Nach 2 Wochen kommt ein Brief zu dir nach Hause..

Inhalt:
Unsere AGB's
Sie haben vor zwei Wochen einen Porsche mit einer Schenkungsurkunde erhalten. Unsere AGB's besagen aber, dass sobald sie den Porsche gefahren haben, wird die Schenkungsurkunde unwirksam. Der Porsche kostet 99.000 Euro. Sie hätten sich unsere AGB's durchlesen sollen. Unsere AGB's werden erst für Sie sichtbar, wenn sie diese von zu Hause aus anfordern.


----------



## TKprofi (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Wer hier der Dumme ist, sei dahingestellt.In den AGB steht klar und deutlich das dich die Aufnahme in deren Kartei 99,- SetUp Gebühren kostet. Und Du danach vielllll Gedl verdienen kannst. Leider habe ich die Mail schon gelöscht, wo der Link der Registrierungseite drin war.

Und ein Hinweis es gibt nur AGB und keine AGB´s heißt ja nicht allgem. Geschäftsbedingungens, oder??:roll:


----------



## TKprofi (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

...


			
				Umfragenscout schrieb:
			
		

> Einen großen Vorteil bietet die von Umfragenscout angebotene Verdienstgarantie. Diese besagt, dass angemeldete Nutzer innerhalb eines Jahres einen Verdienst von mindestens 250€ über Empfehlungen/Umfragen erhalten. Ein Rechenbeispiel für einen durchschnittlichen Nutzer gibt an, wie lukrativ die Nutzung von Umfragenscout als Nebenjob sein kann: die Setup-Gebühr von 99€ bildet die Anfangsinvestition seitens des Nutzers. Nimmt nun der Proband an einer Telefonumfrage teil, die mit circa 30€ angesetzt werden kann, liefert dann noch drei Empfehlungen à 10 € und ist anschließend Testperson bei einem Studiotest mit 500€ Gage, so hat er bereits 461€ verdient.


----------



## itsmee38 (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Blödsinn!
Wenn 250.- Euro z.b, durch Umfragen vom Teilnehmer erwirtschaftet werden können, warum muss die Firma dann 99.- Euro als Setupgebühr verlangen?
Diese würde sie, von den Umfragenerlösen der Teilnehmer sofort einbehalten. [........]
_
Satz aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## itsmee38 (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Die Firma hat nicht nur ihr eigens Grab geschaufelt, sondern für alle anderen Firmen gleich mit.

Niemand, der einmal darauf reingefallen ist, wird jemals noch einmal ein Internetgeschäft abschließen. :wall: 
Nie wieder !
Alle anderen Firmen dürften wohl Bankrott gehen.


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



TKprofi schrieb:


> wieder eimal ein [ edit]  der für die Anmeldung bei seinem dubiosen Umfragendienst Dumme sucht.





TKprofi schrieb:


> Einen großen Vorteil bietet die von Umfragenscout angebotene Verdienstgarantie.



was hat den erstaunlichen Sinneswandel innerhalb  einer  Woche  bewirkt?


----------



## TKprofi (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

@jupp11:  mich hat garnix zum sinneswandel bewogen, die erklärung diente ITSMEE38 der er das ja scheinbar nicht rafft.:wall: 

@ ITSMEE: die setup gebühren ist für die profilerstellung bei umfragenscout, die angeblichen tollen verdienstmöglichkeien, gehen meist direkt an den probanden/teilnehmer. umfragenscout suggeriert, das du einen enoprmen verdienst machen kannst. wer sich in der marktforschung auskennt, der weiß, das die versprochenen verdienste unrealistisch sind.....


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



TKprofi schrieb:


> @jupp11:  mich hat garnix zum sinneswandel bewogen, die erklärung diente ITSMEE38 der er das ja scheinbar nicht rafft.:wall:


Dann hast du dich mißverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## TKprofi (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Dann hast du dich mißverständlich ausgedrückt.



ich weiß nicht wo ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt habe??? wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil! :-p 
das was ich gepostet, habe stammt aus einer presseerklärung von umfragenscout, als veranschaulichung für ITSMEE38.

hättest du nämlich mal die postings von ITSMEE38 gelesen wäre dir der sinn meines postings klar geworden......


----------



## technofreak (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



TKprofi schrieb:


> das was ich gepostet, habe stammt aus einer presseerklärung von umfragenscout,


Dann muß das als Zitat gekennzeichnet  werden. Ist korrigiert


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



TKprofi schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil! :-p
> das was ich gepostet, habe stammt aus einer presseerklärung von umfragenscout, als veranschaulichung für ITSMEE38.


Mit lesen können hat das nichts  zu tun. Als Zitat ist verständlich, was 
gemeint ist.


----------



## itsmee38 (31 August 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



TKprofi schrieb:


> @ ITSMEE: die setup gebühren ist für die profilerstellung bei umfragenscout, die angeblichen tollen verdienstmöglichkeien, gehen meist direkt an den probanden/teilnehmer. umfragenscout suggeriert, das du einen enoprmen verdienst machen kannst. wer sich in der marktforschung auskennt, der weiß, das die versprochenen verdienste unrealistisch sind.....



99.- Euro für eine Profilerstellung?
Wer das liest, lässt sich niemals darauf ein!


----------



## it_rat (3 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Es sieht so aus, als ob der Zusatz mit den 99,- € auf der Anmeldeseite erst nach den ersten Protesten so um den 23.8. eingefügt wurde.
Siehe dazu diesen Thread: http://forum.kijiji.de/about58594-0-asc-0.html
Herr J.K. ist ja nicht ganz ungeschickt.

Die aktuelle Anmeldeseite, auf die man nur durch obskure Banner-Werbung kommt, ist jetzt hier: [noparse]http://www.umfragenscout.com/anmelden.php[/noparse]
Über die Hauptseite kommen nur noch die Opfer mit ihrem Passwort rein.

Ach so: Und über [noparse]http://www.umfragenscout.com/sitemap.php[/noparse] und den folgenden Links kann man schön alle Opfer finden. Manche sogar mit Bild. Zum Glück sind die Nachnamen gelöscht...
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass davon möglichst noch niemand gezahlt hat!

[......]

Fazit: "Alle wollen nur Dein Bestes - Dein Geld!"
_
Satz aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## blackskorpion03 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mich am 18.08.06 bei Umfragenscout angemeldet. 
Heute habe ich die Rechnung per Mail bekommen. War ganz überrascht, dass das Geld kostet. War mir vorher garnicht aufgefallen. Kann es sein, dass das nur in den AGB steht mit den 99 Euro??? 
Ich habe heute den Vertrag widerrufen. Das wird wohl nicht bringen weil die 14 Tage schon längst rum sind. 
Meint Ihr ich kann meinen Kopf noch aus der Schlinge ziehen??? 
Mein Profil habe ich zum Teil schon angelegt. 
Am Montag werde ich zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale gehen und den Fall vortragen. 
Reicht es eigentlich aus nicht zu Zahlen weil dieser dienst unseriös ist?


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



blackskorpion03 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute den Vertrag widerrufen. Das wird wohl nicht bringen weil die 14 Tage schon längst rum sind.


Ganz grundsätzlich ist ein Vertrag immer im beiderseitigen Einvernehmen. Ist eine der beiden Parteien einem Irrtum unterlegen, kann es sein, dass damit ein Vertrag unwirksam ist.



blackskorpion03 schrieb:


> Reicht es eigentlich aus nicht zu Zahlen weil dieser dienst unseriös ist?


Nur einfach die Seriosität zu bemängeln ist kein Widerspruchsgrund, einem selbst hilft es aber gut und gerne bei der Beurteilung der eigenen Strategie.


----------



## blackskorpion03 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Aber die Widerrufsfrist von 14tagen ist doch schon längst um.
Ich hab das nicht gemerkt was los ist, hab gepennt. 
Nach den 14 Tagen ist der Vertrag doch Rechtskräftig.


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



blackskorpion03 schrieb:


> Nach den 14 Tagen ist der Vertrag doch Rechtskräftig.


Käse! Kein Vertrag wird rechtskräftig, wenn er von vornherein unwirksam ist.


----------



## blackskorpion03 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Du meinst weil es mir vorher nicht aufgefallen ist, dass das Geld kostet?
Ich habe mir die Seite vorhin nochmal angeschaut, dort steht das es 99Euro kostet. Müsste also an mir liegen. Oder wurde es nachträglich reingeschrieben. Wie bekomme ich das raus?


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2007)

... das können wir dir hier nicht verraten, so gern der eine oder andere es täterätäte. Die Seite habe ich mir eben mal angucken wollen, doch leider ist der Zugriff nur für eingeladene User (wahrscheinlich per Direktmarketing (Spam)) möglich.


----------



## blackskorpion03 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Das stimmt.
Geb mal bei google.de "umfragen-scout" ein und nehm das erste Suchergebnis, dann müsste es klappen.


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Siehe Anhang! Für meine Begriffe ist die Preisangabe sehr dürftig. Einen Vertrag hierauf zu begründen, würde ich gern einem Richter prüfen lassen. Das BGB schreibt in D eine "deutliche" Kennzeichnung vor und die kann hier kaum erkannt werden - kaum ist unzureichend!

Darüber hinaus ist die Swiss Dingsda doch das virtuelle Unternehmen, dass außer Rechnung/Manung und ein bisschen Inkasso aus Herford anscheinend noch nie einen Richter bemüht hat.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...ein bisschen Inkasso aus Herford


Herford war gestern.

In letzter Zeit kommt das bisschen Inkasso aus Eschborn (DIS). Es bleibt also im Firmenverbund


----------



## itsmee38 (9 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Ist es überhaupt ein Vertrag?

Ein Vertrag, benötigt doch eine Unterschrift, oder?

Und, kann ich überhaupt einen Vertrag abschließen, wenn die 99.- Euro nur in den AGB stehen?

Zitat:
"dass Sie die Leistung unseres Portals frühzeitig in Anspruch nehmen können, wenn Sie auf den beigefügten Link klicken. In unseren AGB, die Sie noch vor Anmeldung haben lesen können, steht ebenfalls, dass Ihr Widerrufsrecht erlischt, wenn Sie vorzeitig unsere Leistung in Anspruch nehmen wollen. "

Kann jemand ein Widerrufsrecht erlischen lassen, als Unternehmer?

Und warum sollte er wollen, dass das Widerrufsrecht *vorzeitig * erlischt?
Das kann er nur aus einem einzigen Grund wollen:
Damit der Kunde nicht mehr widerrufen kann !

...


----------



## itsmee38 (9 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang! Für meine Begriffe ist die Preisangabe sehr dürftig. Einen Vertrag hierauf zu begründen, würde ich gern einem Richter prüfen lassen. Das BGB schreibt in D eine "deutliche" Kennzeichnung vor und die kann hier kaum erkannt werden - kaum ist unzureichend!
> Darüber hinaus ist die Swiss Dingsda doch das virtuelle Unternehmen, dass außer Rechnung/Manung und ein bisschen Inkasso aus Herford anscheinend noch nie einen Richter bemüht hat.



Deine Seite oben, sehe ich das erste mal!
Ich habe nie eine andere Seite aufrufen können als diese !
http://home.arcor.de/supervisor.s/bild1.jpg


----------



## c170 (9 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Mir ging es genau so, wie bereits von vielen beschrieben.

Habe eben Beschwerbe bei der Wettbewerbszentrale eingereicht und weiterhin auch an BIZZ (Fass ohne Boden) geschrieben.

http://www.kabeleins.de/doku_reportage/bizz/themen/05659/
http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/beschwerdestelle/beschwerdeformular/

Bitte investiert die paar Minuten und tut es mir gleich, nur gemeinsam können wir etwas erreichen. Danke!

c170!


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



itsmee38 schrieb:


> Ein Vertrag, benötigt doch eine Unterschrift, oder?...


Guten Morgen! Wir sind hier im virtuellen Biz übers Internet, das läuft alles ein bisschen anders als in Tante Emmas Laden.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Wir sind hier im virtuellen Biz übers Internet, das läuft alles ein bisschen anders als in Tante Emmas Laden.


Auch im Tante-Emma-Laden braucht es - guten Morgen - *keine* Unterschrift. Hat mit Internet nichts zu tun, gilt schon rund 2000 Jahre. Heute reichen zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen, wenn vom Gesetz nicht eine bestimmte Form zwingend vorgeschrieben ist, etwa wie beim Hauskauf (wg Grundstück) beim Notar.


----------



## itsmee38 (30 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Bin gesapannt, ob dieser Beitrag auch gelöscht wird. :schuettel:

(Falls überhaupt jemand hier versteht was dort steht..)


zur weitern Lektüre, verweise ich auf folgende Seite:
(..Diese 28000 Geschädigten, sind ja so furchtbar dummm...)

Umfragenscout - Forum Kijji
Umfragenscout - Forum Ökotest


----------



## Der Jurist (30 September 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

@ itsmee38

Du wünscht Hilfe: Bitte schön, wenn Du verstehst, was dort steht.


----------



## itsmee38 (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> @ itsmee38
> 
> Du wünscht Hilfe: Bitte schön, wenn Du verstehst, was dort steht.



vielen Dank für eine Antwort..:wave:

... Aber ich verstehe in diesem Text, tatsächlich nicht, ob das Anklicken einer IP, einen Rechtsgültigen Vertrag abschließt.
In diesem Text wird der Sachverhalt nur *umschrieben * und nicht eindeutig *festgelegt*.

Mit z.b. folgender Aussage:
"Ein Anklicken einer IP, kann einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag nicht abschließen."
*steht nirgendwo..*


...


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



itsmee38 schrieb:


> In diesem Text wird der Sachverhalt nur *umschrieben * und nicht eindeutig *festgelegt*.


Der Text beschreibt sehr eindeutig das Problem und wurde freiwillig von einem verfasst, der sehr viel für das Forum geleistet hat, ohne dass er selbst dieses Problem hatte. Besser geht das nicht.

Wenn das nicht hilft, kann nur der Gang zur Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt helfen.


----------



## itsmee38 (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

:steinigung:

uhhhh..schon wieder so eine Horror Antwort...
nee..nur weg hier


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



itsmee38 schrieb:


> ... Aber ich verstehe in diesem Text, tatsächlich nicht, ob das Anklicken einer IP, einen Rechtsgültigen Vertrag abschließt. In diesem Text wird der Sachverhalt nur *umschrieben * und nicht eindeutig *festgelegt*...


Du brauchst dringend professionelle Hilfe, also ab zum Rechtsanwalt. Der erklärt Dir dann auch das, 
was Du nicht verstehst. 
Nachedit: Das ist das Elend, wenn man erst klagt, die Beiträge hätten zu wenig Substanz und Klarheit. Bekommt man dann die Hinweise zu solchen Beiträgen, sollte man sie auch verstehen können.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



itsmee38 schrieb:


> ..nur weg hier


Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.


----------



## katzenbuckel (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

1) Ganz so unglaubwürdig war das Angebot nicht. Ich arbeite für diverse seriöse Marktforschungsunternehmen als Mystery-Checker und bei den größeren Projekten kommen durchaus Tagessätze von 100€ + Anfahrtskosten und Spesen vor.

2) Ich kann es zwar nicht beweisen, da ich damals keinen Screenshot gemacht hatte, doch nach meiner Meinung fehlte die Setup-Gebühr von 99,-€ damals auf der Angebotsseite.

3) Nein, ich habe mich NICHT bei umfragenscout angemeldet.
Ich habe geschaut, ob es sich um eine abgesicherte Web-Seite handelt und mit dem Ausfüllen des Registrierungsformulars begonnen. Als ich jedoch die AGB las, entschied ich mich bewusst gegen eine Anmeldung und brach den Anmeldevorgang ab. Weder habe den AGB zugestimmt noch einen Anmeldebutton gedrückt.

4) 15 Tage später bekam ich per Email die Rechnung. Darin stand, dass die Widerrufsfrist angeblich abgelaufen sei.
Wie bitteschön soll ich aber einen Vertrag widerrufen, von dem ich nichts weiß?

Ich kürze nun mal die ganze Chose ab:
- Die ASK AG (das ist die Firma, die hinter umfragenscout steckt) hat meine Daten unrechtmäßig erworben.
- Ich habe nie einem Vertragsabschluss zugestimmt.
- Die ASK AG hat mir nie eine den gesetzlichen Anforderungen entsprechende Widerrufsbelehrung zukommen lassen. Daher gilt die Widerrufsfrist unbegrenzt.
- Die ASK AG hat gegen meinen Willen, meine Daten im Internet veröffentlicht und vermutlich auch umfangreichen Adresshandel mit meinen Daten betrieben.
- Da die ASK AG VOR der Veröffentlichung der Daten noch nicht einmal überprüft, ob dies so gewollt ist (z.B. Double-out-in-Verfahren) gehe ich zumindest von einer fahrlässigen Datenschutzverletzung aus.
- Die ASK AG hat meine Vertragsanfechtung/ meinen hilfsweisen Widerruf und die Forderung der sofortigen Datenlöschung nachweislich erhalten. Zunächst am 23. September via Email und dann nochmals am 2. Oktober via Einschreiben.
*- Die ASK AG hat meine Daten bis heute nicht gelöscht!*
- Die ASK AG schickt mir fleißig Emails (erst einmal kam ein Brief). Diese Emails enthalten in der Regel die Androhung gerichtlicher Schritte nebst juristisch nicht haltbarer Aussagen. Auch wird in den Emails keinerlei Bezug zu meinen Schreiben genommen. Bislang konnte ich mich noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich diese Emails als Nötigung oder als Spam ansehen soll.
- Die ASK AG hängt immer schön ihre AGB per PDF-Dokument an die Emails. Das interessante dabei ist, dass sich die AGB mit der Zeit immer mehr verändern.
- Die ASK AG nimmt für sich den schweizer Gerichtsstand und das schweizer Recht in Anspruch, ABER die Datenschutzbestimmungen sollen laut AGB nach deutschem Recht erfolgen. (das mit dem Rosinenrauspicken sollte ich vielleicht auch mal versuchen.. ich hätte dann gerne das Steuerrecht von Monaco, den Datenschutz nebst Bankgeheimnis von der Schweiz, das deutsche Sozialrecht, das niederländische Strafrecht und das US-Zivilrecht... :sun: )
- Die ASK AG hat letzte Woche eine Abmahnwelle gegen die Foren und Blogs, die unter "umfragenscout" als erstes ergoogelt werden, durchgeführt. Eingeknickt sind testpiloten, kijiji, netzblogger u.a.


Um meine vertragsrechtliche Situation mache ich mir wenig Sorgen. Dennoch habe ich ein paar Fragen:

*1. Frage: An welchen Datenschutzbeauftragen kann ich mich wenden?*
Der deutsche kann wohl kaum in der Schweiz tätig werden und der schweizer Eidgenosse kann doch nur nach schweizer Recht vorgehen.

*2. Frage: Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, meine Daten löschen zu lassen?*

*3. Frage: Kann man die T5F so modifizieren, dass man damit auch dem Herrn K. eine Freude bereiten kann?*
Ich denke dabei z.B. daran, dass ihm jeder Betroffene nur noch die Kommunikation per Post erlaubt. Somit würden die Versandkosten für all die schönen Androhungen ja stark ansteigen und man bekäme nicht mehr so viele nervige Emails.


*Eine gute Nachricht für alle Betroffenen:*

Egal, ob die Registrierung beendet wurde oder nicht,
egal, ob ihr 14 Tage nach der Anmeldung widerrufen habt oder nicht,
es gibt Wege aus diesem "Vertrag" herauszukommen.
Zum einen zeigt "der Jurist" in seinen obigen Ausführungen einen Weg auf (näheres dazu könnt ihr in leicht verdaulicher Form auch im Heise-Artikel lesen, dahin führt euch der nächste Link). Zum anderen habe ich von vielen Fällen erfahren, in denen es die ASK AG mit der Widerrufsbelehrung nicht so genau genommen hat. All dies sind Ansatzpunkte mit denen man arbeiten kann.

Eine gute Quelle für weitere Informationen nebst Musterbriefen ist diese:
http://www.heise.de/ct/07/20/098/

Weitere Betroffene und Informationen findet ihr hier:
http://www.mein-parteibuch.com/blog/2007/08/23/neue-schweizer-masche-unter-umfragenscoutcom

Bei meinem Telefonat mit der Stiftung für Konsumentenschutz Bern habe ich folgende Infos erhalten:
- die Firma ist hinlänglich bekannt
- auf gar keinen Fall bezahlen
- zur Absicherung Einschreiben mit Widerruf/ Vertragsanfechtung schicken
- alle weiteren Mails und Briefe abheften und ansonsten ignorieren
- falls ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (was sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich ist) auf jeden Fall innerhalb von 14 Tagen Widerspruch einlegen.
- falls die ASK AG dann immernoch nicht locker lässt, einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten.
- der Stiftung sind nach der gegenwärtigen Gesetzeslage in der Schweiz leider die Hände gebunden.
- der Stiftung ist kein Fall bekannt, in dem die ASK AG oder eine ähnlich operierende Firma gerichtlich gegen einen nicht zahlenden "Kunden" vorgegangen wäre. Eine Garantie kann die Stiftung leider nicht geben. Doch falls es jemals zu einem Gerichtverfahren kommen sollte, so räumt sie der ASK AG wenig Chancen ein, damit Erfolg zu haben.


Bezüglich des Datenschutzes bin ich wie ihr weiter oben lesen könnt, selbst noch auf der Suche. Ich freue mich über alle Ideen und Anregungen, die ihr zu diesem Thema habt. Nur allzu gerne würde ich der ASK AG das Handwerk legen... und wenn nicht zumindest schwerer machen.


Viel Erfolg!
katzenbuckel


----------



## Sirius (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



katzenbuckel schrieb:


> ...
> 3) Nein, ich habe mich NICHT bei umfragenscout angemeldet.
> Ich habe geschaut, ob es sich um eine abgesicherte Web-Seite handelt und mit dem Ausfüllen des Registrierungsformulars begonnen. Als ich jedoch die AGB las, entschied ich mich bewusst gegen eine Anmeldung und brach den Anmeldevorgang ab. Weder habe den AGB zugestimmt noch einen Anmeldebutton gedrückt.
> ...


Dank moderner Browser ist es nicht nötig einen Anmeldebutton zu betätigen, um Formulardaten zu übertragen.
Falls auf der Webseite eine Technik eingesetzt wird, die auf XMLHttpRequest beruht (Ajax, XML-RPC, SOAP), ist es prinzipiell möglich auf dem Server jeden Tastendruck des Browsers zu loggen. Lange bevor das Webformular abgeschickt wird (falls überhaupt), kann der Formularinhalt bereits übertragen worden sein.

Deshalb braucht man sich nicht zu wundern: "_Wie kommen die an meine Daten..._, wenn ein User die Daten ins Formular eingegeben hat, selbst wenn er das Formular sofort wieder löschte oder die Seite verließ oder den Stecker an seinem Computer zog. Die Daten werden in Echtzeit übertragen. Google, Yahoo & Co. nutzen diese Technick bei ihren Mail-Interfaces schon lange.

Bei Googlemail wird z.B. alles mitgeschnitten. Selbst wenn der PC beim Schreiben einer Mail abstürzt, ist der angefangene Text beim nächsten Anmelden als "Entwurf" wieder da, weil er längst auf den Google-Server übertragen wurde - ohne zutun des Nutzers....


----------



## katzenbuckel (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

@ sirius

Danke für Deine Ausführungen. Ja... jetzt wo Du es sagst.. googlemail speichert ja auch immer zwischendurch ab. Nur da gibt's einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied: Bei googlemail finde ich das recht praktisch. Auch hat google noch nie versucht mir irgendeinen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag unterzujubeln.

Es sind halt zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe, ob etwas technisch machbar ist und wofür es benutzt wird.

Sicherlich habe ich nach dieser Erfahrung bereits meine Schlüsse gezogen und werde demnächst die AGB VOR dem Ausfüllen eines Formulars lesen und auf die Dienste, bei denen dies erst am Ende möglich ist, auf eine Nutzung verzichten.

Warum müssen solche [........] eigentlich immer wieder alles unnötig kompliziert machen?

Was Technik angeht, bin ich wohl eher "typisch Frau". Mir ist es wurscht, wie genau es funktioniert oder welche Skripte dahinterstecken. Hauptsache es funktioniert so wie ich es will. Auch fehlt mir das Bedürfsnis einfach so mit der Technik rumzuspielen. Wenn ich eine bestimmte Funktion brauche, dann suche ich gezielt danach.

In den seltensten Fällen, sind die Menschen, die auf umfragenscout oder ähnliche Firmen reinfallen dumm. Meist sind sie nur unwissend.


katzenbuckel

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## katzenbuckel (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

@ sirius

Sag mal... wenn ein Unternehmen mit Hilfe eines Skripts die Formulardaten direkt überträgt, dann tut es dies doch auf eigene Gefahr?

Jetzt mal rein hypothetisch gedacht...

Wäre es legal, wenn Hunderte die Daten aus dem Firmen-Impressum ins Registrierungsformular eintragen würden? Natürlich OHNE das Formular abzuschicken???
Wäre es legal, zu solch einer Aktion aufzurufen?

@ all

Was würdet ihr davon halten?


katzenbuckel


----------



## katzenbuckel (15 Oktober 2007)

*Aufruf: DATENSCHUTZ*

An alle, die ihre Daten bei der ASK AG gelöscht haben wollen und bei denen die ASK AG dieser Forderung bislang nicht nachgekommen ist:

Ich habe soeben mit einer netten Damen vom Datenschutz NRW gesprochen und sie danach gefragt, wer denn nun zuständig sei (schweizer oder deutscher Datenschutz).

Leider konnte sie diese Frage auch nicht eingehend beantworten. Findet diesen Fall jedoch sehr interessant und beabsichtigt bei Ihrem schweizer Kollegen einen Antrag auf Rechtshilfe zu stellen.

Um diesen Antrag Nachdruck zu verleihen, wäre es gut, wenn sie mehrere Fälle vorliegen hätte. Nach Absprache mit Frau [ edit]  starte ich daher nun diesen Aufruf:

Ich bitte alle Betroffenen, die Ihre Daten bei der ASK AG unverzüglich gelöscht haben wollen und bei denen die ASK AG bislang die diesbezüglichen Schreiben ignoriert haben, eine Email mit kurzer Fallschilderung zu senden an:

poststelle(at)ldi.nrw.de

Betreff: z.H. Frau [ edit]  - Thema: umfragenscout


Insbesondere die Fälle, bei denen die Registrierung NICHT ABGESCHLOSSEN wurde, wären sehr interessant. Aber auch alle anderen Fällen, bei denen die Forderung, die Daten zu löschen, ignoriert wurden.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php



> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.



Wenn uns eine  Einverständniserklärung  vorliegt, kann der Name veröffentlicht werden


----------



## katzenbuckel (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Oh.. Verzeihung

Na dann den Betreff: umfragenscout

Die betreffende Dame vom Datenschutz hatte mir zwar gesagt, dass die Emails zu ihren Händen verschickt werden sollten, damit sie nicht versehentlich in der Technik landen. Doch da ich in mehren Foren den Aufruf starten wollte, würde das mit der Einverständniserklärung dann doch etwas kompliziert. Ich werde ihr nun eine Email schicken, dass sie selbst dafür sorgen muss, dass die Emails auch bei ihr landen.


----------



## thaylia2001 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

hallo ,
habe auch ein problem mit umfragen scout .
und zwar hat sich meine 11 jährige tochter dort angemeldet.alles richtig angegeben usw.
nun habe ich mit umfragen scout mehrfach einen briefwechsel vorgenommen und denen dieses auch so erklärt . leider akzeptieren die dieses überhaupt nicht . bestand auf mein wiederrufsrecht , bat dann sogar ratenzahlung an usw.
meine tochter kennt unsere finantielle situation und wollte helfen.trug sich aber auf den namen meines mannes ein.
was kann ich noch machen , um die 99 euro nicht zahlen zu müssen ???


----------



## it_rat (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Hallo thaylia2001,
zuerst mal ganz ruhig bleiben - und gar nichts machen.

Siehe hier: (aus einem der vorigen Postings):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt (eher unwahrscheinlich),
dann umgehend Widerspruch einlegen. Evtl. dazu Anwalt oder sachkundigen Rat einholen. Die andere Seite ist beweispflichtig!

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit kommt danach nichts mehr.

Denn diese [ edit] scheuen den ordentlichen Rechtsweg wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Schließlich müßten sie dazu ja auch eine ladungsfähige Anschrift liefern. Und das wäre ein hübsches Eigentor...

In diesem Forum habe ich mal einen wunderbaren, fast kafkaesken Mailwechsel zwischen einem Lebenstest-Anbieter und einem ausgefuchsten User gelesen. In einer der zahllosen Mails, die von Seite der Abzocker leider überwiegend mit Textbausteinen geführt wurde, bettelte der User "Bitte, biite verklagt mich doch.". Und bis heute ist nichts passiert.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
Kopf hoch und keinesfalls zahlen!


----------



## Thomas Becker (30 November 2007)

*AW: "online-umfrage"*

Bei mir heisst die "Firma": Umfragen-Scout.. die wollen meinen ansonsten sehr fristgerechten Widerruf nicht akzeptieren, weil ich mit dem Ausfüllen meines Profils schon begonnen hätte, also schon "Leistungen" in Anspruch genommen hätte -
naja, von Computerbetrug. de aufgepäppelt habe ich meine Widerruf wiederholt und werde ab jetzt die kommenden Mails ungelesen löschen- bis... tja, bis was passiert?

Handfeste Inkassobetreiber?
Anklage vor Gericht?
Und werde ich dann wirklich nur zu ca. 200 Euro verurteilt werden? 
Ein bisschen mumig bleibt es ja.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2007)

*AW: "online-umfrage"*



Thomas Becker schrieb:


> Handfeste Inkassobetreiber?
> Anklage vor Gericht?
> Und werde ich dann wirklich nur zu ca. 200 Euro verurteilt werden?


Du  wärst der dritte  unter hundertausenden von Betroffenen seit zwei Jahren, bei 
dem das versucht würde. Bei den ersten  beiden haben sich die Anbieter auf die Fresse gelegt.

Spiel im Lotto, der Jackpot ist wahrscheinlicher...


----------



## Thomas Becker (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Danke, Captain. 

Nun ereeicht mich folgende Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Becker,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Nachricht zur Kenntnis genommen.
> 
> ...



....Adresse des Vereins im Ausland Schweiz und England

> Mein Wiederruf bleibt bestehen und behält seine volle Gültigkeit.

Peinlich: Ein Rechtschreibfehler. Mein Widerruf muss es heissen.

Ansonsten komme ich nicht umhin, die professionelle Machart des "Support"schreibens zu bewundern. Sprachwissenschaftlich ist das alles sehr interessant. Wie bedrohlich die Wort "Zahlungsziel" wirkt.


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Thomas Becker schrieb:


> ..., wird das übliche Mahnverfahren gestartet.


Oh je, das übliche Mahnverfahren, das wird hart.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass auch bei dir demnächst Post aus Eschborn mit wüsten Drohungen wie Lohnpfändung, Insolvenzantrag, Mahnbescheid, Vollstreckungsbescheid, Schufa-Meldung etc. etc. eintrudeln wird.

Du weisst ja, was dann zu tun ist.


----------



## Supermario82 (15 Dezember 2007)

*Umfragenscout*

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab Bekanntschaft mit Umfragenscout gemacht...
Nach einer Mahnung, bekam ich nun eine E-Mail "Strafanzeig in Vorbereitung". Was soll ich nun tun? Ich wollte mich im Internet schlau machen, aber sobald man was zu dem Verein sucht, tauchen wieder tausend weitere Namen wie Ask AG, IS AG usw auf. Ich blick einfach nicht durch und bin schon am Verzweifeln...
Kann mich jemand aufklären???
Welche Argumente könnte ich ggf vor Gericht vorbringen? Oder sollte ich zahlen?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!!

_Posting an bestehenden  Thread verschoben MOD/BR_


----------



## wv6g7X (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen.

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Link?

[noparse]Baron von Münchhausen[/noparse]


----------



## Balljunge (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



wv6g7X schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von diesem Link?
> 
> [noparse]Baron von Münchhausen[/noparse]


Nichts!


----------



## Marco (1 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Aus sicherer Quelle habe ich erfahren das es den nächsten Mahnlauf von der Deutschen Inkassostelle gibt. Diesmal hält ein Konto der Sparkasse Mittelthueringen her. Mal schauen wie die Ihre neue Laus finden.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Kämpfer (6 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Hallo Leute
Habe diesen "neuen" Inkassobrief auch gestern bekommen. Diesesmal drohen sie mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren über eine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei.
Hatte den letzen Briefkontakt am 25.1.08. Dachte schon das alles vorbei wäre. Hat jemand schon länger durchgehalten ??
Lg. Kämpfer


----------



## joelin03 (8 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Habe das gleiche Problem mit Umfragenscout und nach zig Widerrufen und auch einen Musterbrief kam diese Antwort (kam gleich 10 Mal!!!) von Umfragenscout:



> Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxx,
> wir haben Ihre Mitteilung erhalten.
> Da wir nicht nachvollziehen können, wer die Anmeldung getätigt hat, ist folgendes zu beachten:
> In dem Moment wo Sie Ihren Kindern den Rechner, bzw. den Internetzugang in vollen Umfang überlassen, übergeben Sie Ihren Kindern stillschweigend die Zustimmung Verträge zu schließen, da Sie der Anschlussinhaber sind.
> ...


...ich denke, ich warte ab und zahle nicht!
Grüße joelin03:-p


----------



## bieh (9 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

hallo zusammen,
habe heute eigene recherchen gemacht, weil mir dieses unternehmen ein wenig dubiös vorkam, und bin glücklicherweise auf eure seite gelandet, und musste erfahren,wieviel andere ``dumme`` ausser mir es noch gab.
habe auch eigene erfahrungen mit diesem tollen unternehmen.bin eine von den ``dummen`` die sich registriert hat( im November 07).war sogar noch dümmer und habe gezahlt, in der hoffnung einen kleinen nebenverdienst damit zu erzielen.nun habe ich heute eine erneute email- mahnung erhalten, da man meine zahlung nicht erhalten hat.jetzt drohen sie mit inkassoverfahren und gericht. was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das sie jedesmal eine andere bankverbindung und kontonummer zur zahlung angeben, und heute war der empfänger ZEA europäische abrechnungsstelle, ansonsten stand NOVALNET AG als empfänger.
wer kann mir einen rat geben, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll.


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



bieh schrieb:


> ...habe gezahlt...
> ...nun email- mahnung erhalten, da man meine zahlung nicht erhalten hat.


Suche dir mal deinen Kontoauszug raus und frage die doch, ob sie a bisserl spinnen.

Kannst aber auch den ganzen Quark aussitzen und auf (nach hiesigen Kenntnissen) nicht eintretendes, ziviles Verfahren warten und denen später den Kontoauszug um die Ohren hauen lassen.


----------



## eaichie (9 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

hallo,ich gehoere leider zu diesen dummen leuten.es wird jetzt geld wie bloede gefordert,ich komme aus dem vertrag nicht raus,habe keine ansprechpartner,inkasso wurde eingeschaltet und ich weißt nicht was ich tun soll.sie sagen ich haette an meinem profil rumgebastelt aber das habe ich nicht.das mit den 99 euro habe ich überlesen.tja jetzt habe ich den salat,habe das geld nicht (studiere) ,habe sie mehrmal angeschrieben fuer eine art ratenzahlung,kam keine email zurueck und dann das erste schreiben!
was soll ich bloß tun?ich habe angst das irgendwann der gerichtsvollzieher kommt.
bitte um ein bisschen hilfe,falls sich da jemand mit auskennt.


----------



## physicus (10 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



eaichie schrieb:


> ich komme aus dem vertrag nicht raus


Vertrag? Hast du mit denen bewußt einen Vertrag abgeschlossen, oder behaupten die lediglich, du hättest einen Vertrag?


eaichie schrieb:


> ,habe keine ansprechpartner,inkasso wurde eingeschaltet und ich weißt nicht was ich tun soll


Ist doch Gang und Gäbe bei der Nutzlosbranche. Also: Lesen und Hören, wie im Vorposting empfohlen!


eaichie schrieb:


> habe sie mehrmal angeschrieben fuer eine art ratenzahlung


Das war natürlich grottenfalsch! Hoffentlich hast du keine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung unterschrieben!


eaichie schrieb:


> was soll ich bloß tun?ich habe angst das irgendwann der gerichtsvollzieher kommt.


Da wärst du der Erste, dem das widerfährt (jedenfalls, was diesen Betreiber anbelangt).
Nach dem Anhören von Katzenjens' Videos wirst du vermutlich klüger sein!


----------



## Titi86 (17 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Hallo ,


gleiches Problem bei mir. Habe mich angemeldet und von den 14 Tagen Widerruf Gebrauch gemacht. Drohungsbriefe erhalten etc. jetzt gerade ein Schreiben erhalten ,dass gerichtliche Maßnahmen gegen mich eingeleitet werden ,wenn ich nicht zahle.

Meine Frage :

Habe 2 Kreditkarten können diese durch diese Angelegenheit gesperrt werden?

Ich sehe es nicht ein die 99,00 € +7,50 Mahngebühr zu zahlen ,da ich den Widerruf pünktlich abgeschickt hatte. Angeblich früher mit dem Anlegen des Profils begonnen,aber NIE an einer Umfrage teilgenommen. Was soll der Misst. Was bilden die sich eigentlich ein=?

Von jedem einfach das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.
Habe 3 Jobs arbeite hart für mein Geld


----------



## katzenjens (17 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Hallo,

ist das übliche Säbelgerassel beim Inkasso-Stalking. Schau Dir die Videos und den Textlink in meiner Signatur an, ggfls. auch mein Blog. Nachdem Du das verstanden hast, kannst Du wieder ruhig schlafen. Weder Kreditkarten sperren, noch Schufa oder sonstiger Kram womit die drohen ist wahr...

So einfach wie die Nutzlosanbieter sich einen Vertragsabschluss vorstellen ist es beileibe nicht :scherzkeks:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Titi86 schrieb:


> Habe 2 Kreditkarten können diese durch diese Angelegenheit gesperrt werden?


Keine Angst. Auch die Schufa sowie Creditreform kennen ihre Pappenheimer wesentlich besser, als diese womöglich glauben.
Zumal all diese Drohungen, die nun über Monate hinweg ausgestoßen werden, nur haltloses Inkassogeblubbere ist.
Viele (zu viele) lassen sich halt einschüchtern. Leider!


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Zumal all diese Drohungen, die nun über Monate hinweg ausgestoßen werden, nur haltloses Inkassogeblubbere ist.


Zur Zeit der Dialer (bis etwas 2005) war es noch wirklich prickelnd. Damals wurden 
die Forderungen  tatsächlich mit z.T.  brachialen Mitteln über Anwälte( incl Gerichtsprozess) reingeholt.


Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Viele (zu viele) lassen sich halt einschüchtern. Leider!


Was sich heute abspielt ist mehr oder weniger alberne Drohkulisse, die im Grunde niemanden zu beunruhigen  brauchte. Leider stoßen jeden Tag genügend Unerfahrene zum WWW, so dass die Finanzierung der Ferraris gesichert bleiben wird...


----------



## Titi86 (17 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Danke ,da fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen.
Ich selber arbeite ständig mit der Creditreform ,wenn Hotelgäste nicht zahlen. Und was kommt dabei meist raus !!!!! Wir bekommen ein Schreiben von der Creditreform mit der Bitte ,dass wir selber vor Gericht ziehen...wozu dann die Beiträge von 500 € im Jahr .... einen blöden drohbrief,Mahnungen , etc kann ich auch schreiben.Bringt wohl heutzutage überhaupt nichts mehr.

Wollte mit halt nur sicher gehen,bezüglich der Kreditkarten. Habe es mir zwar schon gedacht,dass nix passiert ,aber sicher ist sicher  ich könnte einen Kopfstand machen vor Wut ,wenn ich an diese Briefe denke.

NAJA DIE BEKOMMEN JEDENFALLS KEINEN CENT VON MIR!!!! blöden Abzocker


----------



## Titi86 (17 April 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



> Schau Dir die Videos und den Textlink in meiner Signatur an, ggfls. auch mein Blog. Nachdem Du das verstanden hast, kannst Du wieder ruhig schlafen.




danke danke hatte ich mir bereits heute morgen ausgedruckt und durchgelesen


----------



## Alica123 (8 Juni 2008)

*Umfragenscout  >  Kündigung möglich?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ihc hab ne kurze Frage. Bin auch auf diese Leute von umfragenscout.com reingefallen, als es hiess ich soll 99 € Zahlen, habe ich einen Brief nach dem Muster der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin an diese Leute geschickt. Heut kam ein Brief zurück, dass ich einverstanden war mit den AGBs usw. und ich das Geld überweisen soll (mach ich aber nicht, richtig?) Nun ist es aber so: Der "Vertrag" den ich abgeschlossen hab läuft ein Jahr. Im Brief steht, dass ich, falls ich nach einem Jahr Teilnahme, kündigen will, dies in schriftlicher Form tun soll. 

Nun hab ich Angst, dass die meine Kündigung nicht anerkennen, so lange ich die 99€ nicht gezahlt habe.. Aber in jedem Forum liest man, dass man sich nicht einschüchtrn lassen soll und NICHT zahlen soll.

Könnt ihr mir helfen ...? Nicht dass der "Vertrag" sich jetzt verlängert, bis ich das Geld gezahlt habe..


LG

Alicia


----------



## Reinhard (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung möglich? (Umfragenscout)*



Alica123 schrieb:


> Aber in jedem Forum liest man, dass man sich nicht einschüchtrn lassen soll und NICHT zahlen soll.



Du hast dir die Antwort eben schon selbst gegeben. :sun:


----------



## Alica123 (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung möglich? (Umfragenscout)*



ok. also kündigung trotzdem abschicken? oder nicht, weil ihc damit ja "zugeben" würde einen vertrag eingegangen zu sein?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Umfragenscout.com  >  Kündigung möglich?*

Tief in den AGB die Abofalle:


> § 6 Jahresgebühr/Dauer der Teilnahme
> Die Jahresgebühr beträgt 99€ und berechtigt den Teilnehmer für ein Jahr an den Umfragen teilzunehmen. Der Vertrag verlängert sich automatisch um ein weiteres Jahr, falls die Kündigung nicht einen Monat vor Ablauf des Umfragejahrs vorliegt. Die Teilnahme wird durch Zusendung einer schriftlichen Kündigung, ausschließlich in Form eines Briefes oder eines Faxes, zum Ende des Umfragejahrs beendet.


Wie bei allen Nutzlosanbietern:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Anna Laukert (28 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Hallo Leute so ich hab mich auch im Juni bei dem scheiß angemeldet. Dann kamen Mahnungen die ich immer per Mail widerrufen habe,
Dann wars still, und heute kam dann per Post ein Brief von der Deutschen Inkassogesellschaft in Eschborn. Was soll ich machen soll ich weiter abwarten und Tee trinken?Das ist vorallem der erste Brief. Vorher ging alles per Mail? Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort.

MFG Anna


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Anna Laukert schrieb:


> Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort.


nicht hetzen, das ist ein Forum, keine Verbraucherzentrale  oder Anwalt 


Anna Laukert schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen soll ich weiter abwarten und Tee trinken?Das ist vorallem der erste Brief. Vorher ging alles per Mail?


Lies die Links in meinem Posting genau vor deiner Nase 

Ob der Mahndrohmüll als Mail oder Brief kommt ist völlig egal. Er wird dadurch nicht ernstzunehmender.
Zusätzlich kannst das noch lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Anna Laukert (28 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Ich hab mir das schon tausendmal durchgelesen aber trotzdem weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll. 
soll ich jetzt auf den Inkassobrief antworten oder nicht. 
Wie wird es weiter gehen. 
Wer hat damit erfahrung. 
Also muss ich wohl ein anwalt einschalten. Bezahlt mir das die Rechtsschutzversicherung?

MFG Anna


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Anna Laukert schrieb:


> Also muss ich wohl ein anwalt einschalten.


Eine Verbraucherzentrale ist erheblich preiswerter. Eine persönliche Rechtsberatung im Stil 
"tu dies, tu das"  ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes  hier verboten


----------



## katzenjens (28 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Liebe Anna,

ich kann es nicht glauben, dass Du Dir das bereits 1000 mal durchgelesen hast. Spätestens beim zweiten Mal müsste jedem klar sein, das es Kasperltheather ohne weitere Konsequenzen für Dich ist.

Wenn Du nicht lesen magst, schau Dir nochmal in Ruhe die Videos und auch die Kommentare dazu an. Dazu einfach auf die Links (die blaue Schrift in Captain Picards Beitrag) klicken.

Individuelle Rechtsberatung wie tu dieses oder tu jenes dürfen wir aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht geben. Aber mit der Nase drauf stossen schon. Das haben wir durch die Links gemacht.

Alternativ hilft eine Verbraucherzentrale, allerdings nicht kostenlos.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Anna Laukert schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das schon tausendmal durchgelesen aber trotzdem weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll.
> soll ich jetzt auf den Inkassobrief antworten oder nicht.


Was du tun sollst, darf  ich dir nicht beantworten. Ich persönlich würde jedenfalls, wäre ich betroffen, keine auch nur irgendwie geartete "Brieffreundschaft" (oder gar teure "Telefonfreundschaft") beginnen. 


Anna Laukert schrieb:


> Wie wird es weiter gehen. Wer hat damit erfahrung.


Wie es weitergeht? Vermutlich genauso wie in nahezu allen Fällen, die Nutzlosbranche betreffend.  


Anna Laukert schrieb:


> Also muss ich wohl ein anwalt einschalten. Bezahlt mir das die Rechtsschutzversicherung?


Das musst du wissen. Ich persönlich würde das in diesem frühen Stadium keineswegs tun. Solltest du eine RS-Versicherung ohne Eigenbeteiligung unterhalten, dürften die Kosten wohl gedeckt sein. Ein Gespräch mit deiner Versicherung sollte darüber Klarheit bringen.

Übrigens: Über diese Geschäftsidee  wurde bereits sehr viel geschrieben!


----------



## Anna Laukert (28 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Was ist aber wenn ich die E-Mails in denen ich widerrufen habe nicht mehr habe. Bin ich trotzdem im Recht.
Ich find die Mails nämlich nicht mehr die ich der Firma gechickt habe. ist das schlimm. Ach mann des ist echt ein scheiß was denkt ihr. muss ich zahlen.. ich hab keine Lust auf Gericht und so weiteres.

Bye ANNA


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Anna Laukert schrieb:


> . ist das schlimm. Ach mann des ist echt ein scheiß was denkt ihr. muss ich zahlen.. ich hab keine Lust auf Gericht und so weiteres.


1. Hast du nicht eine Zeile aus den Infolinks gelesen, sonst würdest du nicht so einen Unsinn verzapfen.

2. Willst du dich anscheinend  kasteien und  Buße tun, für etwas was nicht wirklich existiert. 

3. Wenn du unbedingt Geld loswerden willst, dann spende es einer  karitativen Organisation.

Dann hast du wenigstens etwas Gutes getan. aber lass das Gejammer hier, wenn du dir nicht helfen
 lassen willst und unbedingt  Trübsal blasen willst.


----------



## Anna Laukert (29 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Danke für eure netten Komentare.
Also darauß schließen kann ich folgendes:
Man meldet sich ungewollt bei so einer Firma an die sich umfragenscout nennt. und wird nach ein paar wochen mit Mahnungen zugemailt.
Danach kommt ein Brief per Post von einer Inkassogesellschaft 
Auf alles sollte man ja natürlich nicht reagieren. Ist ja alles nur Show was die abziehen....So.irgendwann mal nach tausend nichts sagenden Briefen und E-Mails hören die damit auf. Meine Aufgabe in der Sache ist es, über die E-Mails zu lachen oder sie einfach aufzubewahren um später über sie zu lachen. 
So Leute stimmt ihr meinem Resumee zu
ein Ja oder ein Nein würde mir genügen. 
MFG ANNA


----------



## Niclas (29 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Wow, endlich verstanden


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Genau so läuft es seit fast drei Jahren mit hunderten von Nutzlosseiten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Genau so läuft es seit fast drei Jahren mit hunderten von Nutzlosseiten.


...und der mutmaßliche Hintermann dieses Projektes ist bereits recht lange "fäustledick" in diesem "Business" und hat Dutzende ähnlicher Seiten am Laufen.


----------



## Teleton (29 August 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Anna Laukert schrieb:


> Meine Aufgabe in der Sache ist es, über die E-Mails zu lachen oder sie einfach aufzubewahren um später über sie zu lachen.


Das finde ich ist eine hübsch formulierte Zusammenfassung, das werde ich mir für passende Gelegenheiten ausleihen.


----------



## grandem (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Hallo also gillt einfach abwarten und nichts zahlen?  Habe leider auch zusätzlich noch ein falsches alter eingegeben da ich noch nicht 18 bin.  habe jetzt schon die vierte mail bekommen wo dirn steht achtung: Strafanzeige gegen sie ist in vorbereitung


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Dann ist noch viel Luft.


----------



## grandem (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



dvill schrieb:


> Dann ist noch viel Luft.



Also soll ich einfach nichts mehr machen?


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



grandem schrieb:


> Also soll ich einfach nichts mehr machen?


Was willst eigentlich noch hören/lesen?  Ein bißchen Nachdenken sollte ( auch schon im Hinblick auf weitere Abenteuer im Internet)  schon drin sein.

Ratschläge "tu dies,  zu das "gibt es hier nicht.  ( Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz)


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Die kennen sich aus: Mir wird mit Strafanzeige gedroht


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Was Du sollst oder nicht sollst, das dürfen wir Dir hier nicht sagen. Denn das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.

Außerdem bist Du volljährig, mündig und geschäftsfähig.

Wenn Du aber die oben bereits vielfach geposteten Links und Informationen aufmerksam gelesen hast, wirst Du sicherlich Deine Schlüsse ziehen können.

Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird),
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist,
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist,
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist,
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde.


----------



## grandem (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Ich bin eben nicht volljährig ^^ aber OK ich ignoriere jez einfach alles weitere.  Aber das ihr mir nicht sagen dürft was ich machen soll finde ich komisch was ist der Sinn von dem Gesetz?


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Der Sinn des Gesetzes ist die Möglichkeit, missliebige Verbraucherschutzforen stilllegen zu können:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...dialer-anwalt-mahnt-verbraucher-forum-ab.html

Einnahmeausfällen durch die Hetzkampagnen von Verbraucherschützern stören schließlich die Geschäfte.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



grandem schrieb:


> Ich bin eben nicht volljährig ^^



Dann wäre es in jedem Fall sinnvoll, Deine Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Seiten hier zu zeigen.

Es ist keine Schande, auf sowas reinzufallen. Das ist schließlich dem Bürgermeister einer großen Hansestadt auch schon passiert.


----------



## papels18 (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Hallo 


Ich hätte da mal eine Frage und zwar:

Ich habe heute Post bekommen von einer Inkassostelle in Eschborn, die mich auffordern das ich zahlen soll. Sie setzen mir eine frist von 5 Tagen das ich zahlen soll und dann wäre das ganze damit erledigt.

Ich weiss aber ganz genau das ich mich da niemals angemeldet habe und soll trotzdem bezahlen. 

Meine Frage nun, wie soll ich mich verhalten???? Was kann ich am besten tun????

MFG 

papels18


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



papels18 schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber ganz genau das ich mich da niemals angemeldet habe und soll trotzdem bezahlen.
> 
> Meine Frage nun, wie soll ich mich verhalten???? Was kann ich am besten tun????


Mal eine   Gegenfrage: Jemand geht auf der Strasse auf dich zu und  will 100€ von dir, weil du 
angeblich was von ihm gekauft hättest. (wovon du keine Ahnung hast)
 Was würdest du machen?


----------



## Supermario82 (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

*************** W I C H T I G ***************


Hallo! 

Ich wurde auch von Umfragenscout und den [...] von der Deutsche Inkassostelle [...]. Ein Anwalt empfahl mir, an die DIK einen Brief zu schreiben mit folgendem Inhalt:

- als Betreff *Aktenzeichen *angeben

- Forderung, eine *"Vollmacht Ihrer Partei"* zu kommen zu lassen

- Nachweis über *"ordnungsgemäß abgeschlossenen Vertrag"* mit Unternehmen fordern

- vorsorglich unter Bezugnahme auf bisherige Korrespondenz (erneut) *Widerruf, fristlose Kündigung aus wichtigem Grund und fristgerechte Kündigung* erklären

- außerdem eventuellen Vertrag wg *arglistiger Täuschung und Irrtum* anfechtigen

- auf Urteil des *AG München von 2/07* verweisen

Das Ganze per *Einschreiben *senden!

Ich hoffe, euch weitergeholfen zu haben! Als "Gegenleistung" würde ich euch bitten, diesen Text so publik wie möglich zu machen!

Danke!

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*

Dieses Forum beschäftigt sich seit drei Jahren mit dem Problem Kostenfallen. Die allgemeinen Tipps und Beschreibungen sind bewährt und sachgerecht.

An dieser Stelle als selbst Betroffener im zweiten Beitrag Aufrufe zu starten, deren Inhalt und Sinn eher fragwürdig ist, zeugt aus meiner Sicht von wenig Sachkunde.

Ich rate jedem, statt dessen auf bewährte Vorschläge hier im Forum zu setzen (Siehe Link unten).


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Supermario82 schrieb:


> Ein Anwalt empfahl mir, an die DIK einen Brief zu schreiben mit folgendem Inhalt:


damals (    15.12.200*7*) klang das aber noch ganz anders...


Supermario82 schrieb:


> Ich blick einfach nicht durch und bin schon am Verzweifeln...
> Kann mich jemand aufklären???
> Welche Argumente könnte ich ggf vor Gericht vorbringen? Oder sollte ich zahlen?
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!!


wie lang hat denn der Anwalt dafür gebraucht? Hättest  du hier einfacher und kostenlos haben können

Über den Sinn und Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Supermario82 schrieb:


> Deutsche Inkassostelle


Mit denen lohnt sich überhaupt keine Brieffreundschaft. Man kann z. B. getrost an die Forderungen für den Lebensprognosetest und die anderen unsäglichen Nutzlosseiten von Internet Service AG, Xentria AG, Interserv AG FZE erinnern. Bei der Suche nach den entsprechenden Threads wird man ewig  nicht fündig, zumindest sind die weit im Ranking abgerutscht - niemand will da anscheinend noch was! Bei Umfragen-Scout, Nachbarschaftpost und den andren "neuen" Projekten der immer selben Handlungsführer wird das nicht anders sein!




Supermario82 schrieb:


> auf Urteil des *AG München von 2/07 *verweisen


Wenn schon eigentlich niemand die zumeist unsinnigen Widersprüche der Mahnungsgegner zur Kenntnis nimmt, meinste, dass es da jmd. juckt, was irgendwo in *1*/07 bi einem bayerischen AG in einem Einzelfall entschieden wurde?

Deine Empfehlung und auch die deines Anwaltes ist ziemlich flüssig, wenn nicht gar überflüssig, wenn auch gut gemeint. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Loewenherz (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:
> 
> kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird),
> kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist,
> ...


Danke, diese Info hilft. Habe gestern einen Inkassoauftrag von der "Deutschen Inkassostelle" erhalten. Der Umfragenscout war mir bislang unbekannt, war nie auf deren Website, geschweige denn, ich hätte mich dort registriert. Insofern entweder ein "Irrtum" von denen oder jemand hat sich mit meinen Daten registriert. eMails habe ich nie erhalten.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfragen-Scout Dumme gesucht!*



Loewenherz schrieb:


> Insofern entweder ein "Irrtum" von denen oder jemand hat sich mit meinen Daten registriert. eMails habe ich nie erhalten.



Das kann Dir alles wurstegal sein. Du hast Dich nicht angemeldet. Punkt. Wer auch immer das war (ein fremder, aus Jux... der Klabautermann... die Mainzelmännchen... oder der Anbieter selbst, wer weiß das schon...): das herauszufinden, ist nicht Deine Aufgabe.


----------

